# How do they get the great breading on chicken fried steak?



## brianwooten (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm home more than my wife these days and have started doing more of the cooking. I have tried a dozen different ways to apply breading to steak looking for, what I'll call, "restaurant" style chickewn fried steak. Can anyone help?


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

I use a standard breading procedure: seasoned flour, egg wash, crumbs (cracker or bread). Sometimes folks will do flour, egg, flour, egg, crumbs.


----------



## Constance (Oct 13, 2009)

Kim (DH) does seasoned flour, egg/milk, seasoned flour.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 13, 2009)

I use the same flour/egg/crumb technique as Wyogal, seasoning the bread crumbs with Italian herb seasoning or even just some paprika and dried thyme.  I season the flour with salt and pepper.

To switch it up I often use panko (Japanese) bread crumbs for a different texture.


----------



## brianwooten (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you very much for the responses! Done the flour/egg/crumbs the way you describe. Problem is, the breading never comes out big and flaky. It is always a very fine crust on the product. Most of the chicken fried steak I've had, the crust is a huge part of the steak; not just a fine crust. Am I rolling the crackers too fine? Should I be cooking in a deep fryer instead of pan frying?


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

just double dip it, creates a thicker coating


----------



## Dillbert (Oct 13, 2009)

>> Should I be cooking in a deep fryer instead of pan frying?

ah.  there's the rub.

double coating works well, allow to "dry" about 10-15 minutes between coats.

 a "pan fry" is not likely to create a bubbly coating _unless_ the fat is about halfway up the steak thickness - sorta' like semi-deep frying....deep frying 'half a steak' at a time...  if the steak can't "float" the coating won't develop that bubbly depth/thickness.

and the oil/fat _must_ be fully up to temp. before putting in the steak.

full blown deep drying is the preferred method to get the effect you're looking for.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 13, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I use a standard breading procedure: seasoned flour, egg wash, crumbs (cracker or bread). Sometimes folks will do flour, egg, flour, egg, crumbs.


 

me too. made sure your oil is hot enough and don't crowd the pan. they will steam instead of fry, making them soggy.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 14, 2009)

I use Grandma's method - dredge in flour and shake off any excess, dip in buttermilk and egg, then again in flour ... deep fry in a dutch oven or in a big old cast iron skillet that is about 1/2 - 2/3 deep in oil. The oil MUST be up to temp and never try to cook too much at one time or, as has already been noted, you will drop the temp of the oil and the overcrowding will cause the meat to steam rather than fry.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 14, 2009)

Dilbert brings up valid points.  And Michael is one of those cooks who just knows what he's talking about.  He does the research.  Also, for a "deeper" crust, try panko breadcrumbs.  They are more coarse in texture and will thus make your coating more coarse.  They are also more crunchy than are regular breadcrumbs or crushed crackers.  One other tip, make sure to dry the meat surface before dipping in the egg-wash, to allow the egg to stick to the meat.  Then dredge in seasoned flour, again in the egg wash, then in the bread crumbs as was stated by the others.  I really have nothing more to add than what has been said by the others.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 14, 2009)

*corn flakes or crushed potato chips*

have you tried crushed corn flakes as breading??it's so crunchy and delicious.
Just crush flakes then add salt and pepper, u can put it in a zip lock bag to shake before use...also potato chips also is a good breading for chicken or pork chops..


----------



## brianwooten (Oct 14, 2009)

*Just what I needed!*

All the posts were GREAT! Just what i was hoping to get from people "in the know". Thanks so much for all the great info! Now I feel like a , at least, about chicken fried steak anyway.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 14, 2009)

I once had a chicken-fried cheeseburger (hamburger and cheese were chicken-fried, on a reg. bun) and it was absolutely fabulous (which is one of my favorite shows, btw)


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2009)

Michael's got it right.

You are never going to get a fried chicken kind of crust if you use bread crumbs.  Stick to the flour, buttermilk and egg.  

After dipping, let it rest for 15 minutes before frying.  That helps keep the batter on the steak.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 14, 2009)

How many of you have tried the batter method rather than the breading?


----------

